# ACS - Reference Letter for merged Company



## bug3003 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi,

I was working in an organization X till 2010. The company X merged with Y in 2012 and is now collectively known as XY.
I got the reference letter in the ACS format, however it comes on the letter head of XY.

All remaining documents (like offer letter, increment letters, bonus letters) are on the letterhead of company X

Will this be an issue with ACS validation of work experience

Is so, is there any additional information that I can provide while submitting the documents to ACS

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Thats should be ok. You should get a reference letter from the company that your working for and what its called officially "at this moment". You can mention this, probably write a cover letter explaining this.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi bug3003, 

the ACS Employment FAQ states:



> *My Company has merged or changed names. Will this cause a problem? *
> Please ensure the company name change is noted in the employment reference to avoid any confusion.


----------



## bug3003 (Jul 18, 2013)

Espresso,

Thank you for the update.
Would you also know if there is a format of getting this mentioned in the reference letter


For example, My reference letter states the following:

This is to certify that ********** was an employee of "X" from ****** to ******


Will the following ensure that there is no confusion:
This is to certify that ********** was an employee of "X" (now known as XY) from ****** to ******


Requesting your views. However I do understand that it would be a view and ACS may see it differently


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

Dear Bug3003,

I have been on similar path and I mentioned the new name of the company! I made statutory declaration and submitted a reference letter of the company's letter head! It went well and the name mentioned was taken and reflected in the result letter.


All the best!!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

if the company's website has a page can't you refer to it?


----------



## bug3003 (Jul 18, 2013)

skksundar said:


> Dear Bug3003,
> 
> I have been on similar path and I mentioned the new name of the company! I made statutory declaration and submitted a reference letter of the company's letter head! It went well and the name mentioned was taken and reflected in the result letter.
> 
> ...



skksundar,

Thanks for the info. Its a relief to know someone with similar case has ACS assessment +ve

So will existing letter suffice with the folllowing content on XY letterhead
This is to certify that ********** was an employee of "X" from ****** to ******

OR

Should i request a new reference letter with the following:

This is to certify that ********** was an employee of "X" (now known as XY) from ****** to ******


Do share your views


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

bug3003 said:


> skksundar,
> 
> Thanks for the info. Its a relief to know someone with similar case has ACS assessment +ve
> 
> ...


Am quoting my experience here. What I did was get a statutory declaration that reads as 

To Whomsoever It May Concern
This is in reference to Mr.<Name> who is employed as <Designation> with <New employer name> at <City>. He works with me in <New employer name> and his dates of employment are from <from_date> to till date. 


He has been working as my team member of ************. I have only good deeds to say about <Name> and would recommend him for any aspirational roles he would like to choose in his career
His roles and responsibilities are as follows.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.


Do not hesitate to contact me if you would like to know more about <Name>

Sincerely,


Name -	<Your Colleague's Name>
Designation - <Designation>
Email -	<official email if he still works there>
Phone	- <Mobile number>


----------



## bug3003 (Jul 18, 2013)

skksundar said:


> Am quoting my experience here. What I did was get a statutory declaration that reads as
> 
> To Whomsoever It May Concern
> This is in reference to Mr.<Name> who is employed as <Designation> with <New employer name> at <City>. He works with me in <New employer name> and his dates of employment are from <from_date> to till date.
> ...




Thanks


----------

